# Selbstgeschriebenes QT Programm + Bashscript

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe ein QT-4.5.1  Programm geschrieben. Das greift nochmal auf ein Bah-Skript zu.

Getestet und am Laufen habe ich es bei meinem 64-bit System.

Wie stelle ich das nun möglichst vielen Leuten unter möglichst vielen Distris zur Verfügung?

Da wäre doch am Besten etwas vorkompiliertes?

Kann ich irgendwie ein 32-bit QT Programm bauen lassen (mit QTCreator)?

Bashskript:

Kann ich mir alle (extern) aufgerufenen Binarys anzeigen lassen? Damit ich evtl. Abhängigkeiten mitteilen kann?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie stelle ich das nun möglichst vielen Leuten unter möglichst vielen Distris zur Verfügung?
> 
> Da wäre doch am Besten etwas vorkompiliertes?
> 
> 

 

oder als quellcode mit ner gescheiten doku...wäre mir persönlich lieber

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bashskript:
> 
> Kann ich mir alle (extern) aufgerufenen Binarys anzeigen lassen? Damit ich evtl. Abhängigkeiten mitteilen kann?
> ...

 

evtl. ldd?

----------

## sirro

ldd zeigt dir nur die bekannten abhängigkeiten eines Binarys an. Aufrufe anderer Binarys sind AFAIK nur Strings im Code für ldd.

@Finswimmer: Vielleicht kannst du mit einem output von "strace -f" was anfangen. Setzt aber ajf voraus, das alle relevanten Zweige deines skripts durchlaufen werden.

32bit bauen müsste mit einem Crosscompiler gehen. Brauchst dann IIRC auch die libs in 32bit. Vielleicht wäre ein 32bit chroot auch einfacher. Da kann dir hoffentlich noch jemand mehr zu sagen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp, wie ich das mit dem Kompilieren für 32-bit besser lösen kann?

Ich habe zwar noch einen Laptop, aber das ist unangenehm.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Gcc kennt den Schalter -m32. Reicht das vielleicht schon?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Gcc kennt den Schalter -m32. Reicht das vielleicht schon?

 

Leider nicht, da die QTlibs auch in 32-bit gebraucht werden.

Tobi

----------

